
For sale: one filing cabinet - nickb
http://niniane.blogspot.com/2008/09/for-sale-one-filing-cabinet.html
======
ojbyrne
A better solution is to file everything by month. It makes for quicker lookups
without slowing down writes.

------
tom_rath
...but when you do need that obscure piece of paper you need it _right now_.

Think of a filing cabinet(1) as an exception or error handler. In a perfect
world, you could just burn your receipts and statements after you've finished
with them. In our imperfect world, it saves you a world of hurt when you can
snatch that stuff at a moment's notice.

(1)(Do sell the filing cabinet though: Bankers boxes are much easier to move
about or squirrel away in the closet).

------
jauco
This reminded me of <http://diveintomark.org/archives/2007/12/28/receipts>

------
huhtenberg
This reminds me of an old joke:

    
    
      There are exactly two ways to do the dishes - 
      either after the meal or just before it.

------
baha_man
"It takes so long to file the papers into my filing cabinet... I file them
into individual folders for bills, insurance, mortgage, etc."

I can't quite see how this could be such a time-consuming task.

------
sown
Although the writes are expensive and very infrequent reads, the cost of
having a failed read can be so expensive (like, your house, rapport with the
IRS, etc).

------
swombat
Heh, funny.

One small problem with shoeboxes: They get lost.

Proper lever arch folders have more survivability.

~~~
cglee
Shoeboxes are horrible. They're not fire-safe, not waterproof, difficult to
secure, difficult to distinguish, easy to spill and easy to crush. Get a safe
and dump things in there.

~~~
jgamman
yet for holding shoes, they seem almost scarily well designed... [when you've
spent ages building a hammer...]

~~~
cglee
In the context of the discussion, I meant for insurance documents and such...

